# Heat management plate vs tuning plates



## chadookydo (Aug 2, 2016)

I am purchasing a new stick burner soon. A 1/4" heavy duty upgrade. I really like the Yoder Wichita. One of the options is a heat management plate.(a plate with progressively enlarged holes) While watching videos on You Tube, I came across tuning plates.(several adjustable plates) Can anyone shed some light on the pro's & con's of each. I would think the tuning plates would be better because of the adjustability. Also any ideas about the Yoder would be great .


----------



## 3montes (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd say your instinct is correct that the adjustability of the tuning plates is a better design. I have tuning plates in my horizontal offset and I love the adjustability. I have a vertical that has the baffled heat plate and that is what it is there is really nothing you can do with it.


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 3, 2016)

Congrats on the new smoker! Yoder really makes some nice smokers.
The convection plate would be easier to use just stick it in and start smoking. Though it still might not guarantee even temps.
The tunning plates would need to be adjusted until you achieve even temps across the smoke chamber. But once setup you should be good to go.  

Enjoy your new smoker


----------



## joe black (Aug 3, 2016)

You will probably get about a 50/50 opinion on this.  IMO, I like the convection plate.  My smoker temps are within about 10* and that suits me fine.  I think that the adjustability of tuning plates may be a plus, but to me it's just something else to learn.


----------

